# Dx Code for Hypertrophied Anal Papillae



## hcg (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm trying to find a code for hypertrophied anal papillae. Can you please help? The only thing I can find is 569.49 but I am not sure. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## hcg (Mar 6, 2013)

hcg said:


> I'm trying to find a code for hypertrophied anal papillae. Can you please help? The only thing I can find is 569.49 but I am not sure. Any help would be appreciated!




A co-worker finally told me that 569.49 is the correct code - "Other disorders of the intestine (Granuloma of rectum, rupture of rectum, hypertrophy of anal papillae & proctitis NOS)".


----------

